# Bread GI values



## megga (Jan 15, 2015)

Just spoke to Warburtons regarding the Gi of there bread. Although they don't do it any more because of cost and lack of interest, they do have some information
5 seeded batch is 64
multi danish is 53

Phoned up Burgan and there going to email me the details through. i'll post them when they come through.

If you have the time and don't mind phoning up bakeries to find the GI of your bread up, white own label, what ever, post the results. Be a handy tool for us all.


----------



## Vicsetter (Jan 15, 2015)

Shouldn't you be asking for the GL values and not GI?  GI only tells part of the story.


----------



## megga (Jan 15, 2015)

Your more than welcome to put that down as well.


----------



## Vicsetter (Jan 15, 2015)

I dont want to put it down, i make my own bread, so no point. Its just that gi doesnt give you much idea of how a slice of bread will affect you, as they vary in weight and gl.  What are you using gi for?


----------



## bill hopkinson (Jan 15, 2015)

Just to take the Glycaemic Load point a bit further.

I make sour dough bread now rather than yeast bread for the simple reason that the texture of the sour dough allows me to cut it thinner, so I eat less even though it seems quite filling.

In the past I tried loading bread with linseed, rye flakes, bran to drop the GI, but I ended up with bread that was too thick, or else broke up.

I don't eat factory made bread normally because it is too salty.


----------



## megga (Jan 20, 2015)

Got a reply from Burgen, this was there reply

Thanks for your enquiry. The only product in the range that has been GI tested is Burgen Soya & Linseed bread; this has a GI rating of 49 (this used to be classified as low GI, although health claim regulations no longer allow us to label foods as 'low' or 'medium' GI). We haven't tested any of the other Burgen variants as they have not been specifically developed to meet a particular GI figure.


----------



## BobbieH (Jan 20, 2015)

I like Burgan bread.  My breadmaker has come into its own since my diagnosis.
Though I still try and restrict myself to 2 slices a day.


----------

